# Oberon in a Midsummer Night's Dream



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

My summer has been busy and full of family, working-time, photographs, slingshots and something else. This is Oberon, a quercus suber raw fork that my friend Q-Man sent me months ago (Thanks a milion Hugo, that's a great wood!). I left part of the bark on, made it smooth, carved and sanded till the sapwood. It seems about to be born from the tree. This catapult is the first of two, a diptyc I have made near the Lake of Como. it will not appeal to everyone, but unfortunately you can not please everyone. I will show you the second one I named Puck very soon. Stay tuned and thanks for watching. Bob.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

"I will not appeal to everyone..." GASP!!! I think I've choked...

What's not to like in this one?? What's not to ADORE!!!!!

BEAUTIFUL and BOLD approach of the wood. Only you could made a slingshot like this, so artistic, so bold and carefree!!

EXCELLENT sir!!! You've honoured the noble cork oak.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

WOW Bob, having worked with the famous cork oak, I know what it is like. You have done such an amazing job here. I don't think anyone would have had the vision you did with this fork. Amazing results Bob! This is honestly one of my favorite works of yours.... :bowdown: wow dude.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow............


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

Bill, this is what I Iike about your work. This is a cork tree that grew into a slingshot. You always know what the wood wants to be and then you help it reach it's potential.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Beautiful Bob! Absolutely beautiful...


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great looking fork Bob . :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Very Very cool fork. Love it!!!!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

A great expression in a way that shows off the reasons why I like wood.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Completamente de Acuerdo con Brandon, sólo el Bambino Fionda se atreve a ser tan audaz y siempre resulta fantastico. Una hermosura Bob.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, Bob. I think i´ve never seen a fork with that much character.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is really nice! It dose appear to be emerging from within.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

:bouncy: !!!!! That's the cat's meow. Absolutely gorgeous Bob. I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Dumbfounded bob. Cannot believe what you can do to a fork. Wish I had that patience and attention to detail. Superb


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

How you can take a rustic gnarly piece of wood and turn it into a thing of beauty is just fascinating. Bark half on, half off and this wood has some age to it also. A nice find and wonderful execution Master Bob. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Brilliant


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

WOW!!!!!

Beautiful, Brilliant, Dictionaries new definition for character and heart much heart!!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Well it certainly appeals to me Bob ! 
Without a doubt this is the most beautiful slingshot I've ever seen !!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wave: " Bravissímo " :wub:


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

Just dont know how you do it! Another amazing fork.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

PorkChopSling said:


> Wow


 :wave: Thanks Mate!



Quercusuber said:


> "I will not appeal to everyone..." GASP!!! I think I've choked...
> 
> What's not to like in this one?? What's not to ADORE!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Hugo, I have started from a great fork anyway and just followed the natural spirit of her. Thanks! 



Btoon84 said:


> WOW Bob, having worked with the famous cork oak, I know what it is like. You have done such an amazing job here. I don't think anyone would have had the vision you did with this fork. Amazing results Bob! This is honestly one of my favorite works of yours.... :bowdown: wow dude.


Thanks Brandon. The bark of the Quercus Suber is a bit thick and it takes some time to be smoothed. The "book" appears brown first, then the sapwood is quite hard but very fascinating. Definetely a great wood. The slingshot was already inside that fork....cheers!



e~shot said:


> Wow............


Thanks Irfan!



TxTickPkr said:


> Bill, this is what I Iike about your work. This is a cork tree that grew into a slingshot. You always know what the wood wants to be and then you help it reach it's potential.


Thank you mate for your kind words.



Pawpawsailor said:


> Beautiful Bob! Absolutely beautiful...


Thank you Perry! 



BC-Slinger said:


> Great looking fork Bob . :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


Thanks mate!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

jld70 said:


> Very Very cool fork. Love it!!!!!


Thank you very much!



Rayshot said:


> A great expression in a way that shows off the reasons why I like wood.


Thanks Ray, actually I agree with you about loving wood.



Chepo69 said:


> Completamente de Acuerdo con Brandon, sólo el Bambino Fionda se atreve a ser tan audaz y siempre resulta fantastico. Una hermosura Bob.


Gracias Chepo, a "Natural-Maker's" feedback is always well appreciated.



AnTrAxX said:


> Wow, Bob. I think i´ve never seen a fork with that much character.


Thank you very much! Like my friend Chepo used to say:" It was made by Mather Nature....." Cheers!



Can-Opener said:


> That is really nice! It dose appear to be emerging from within.


Yes, I had the same feeling. Thanks!



quarterinmynose said:


> :bouncy: !!!!! That's the cat's meow. Absolutely gorgeous Bob. I can't stop looking at it.


Wow! Thanks a lot! I like your jumping!



f00by said:


> Dumbfounded bob. Cannot believe what you can do to a fork. Wish I had that patience and attention to detail. Superb


I believe that attention to detail can give more beauty to the work. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

tnflipper52 said:


> How you can take a rustic gnarly piece of wood and turn it into a thing of beauty is just fascinating. Bark half on, half off and this wood has some age to it also. A nice find and wonderful execution Master Bob. Thanks for sharing with us.


I forgot to post some pictures of the raw fork, I will do it. The catapult was hidden and already inside the fork. I was going to take the bark off, but as soon as I saw the cork, I felt the soft touch and I wanted to leave it on. To make something that was representative of my way to intend a natural I took a part of the bark off and sanded the sapwood very smooth. Thanks to you for your feedback.



Stretch said:


> Brilliant


Thanks!



jimmycg said:


> WOW!!!!!
> 
> Beautiful, Brilliant, Dictionaries new definition for character and heart much heart!!


Thank you Jimmy!



dan ford said:


> Well it certainly appeals to me Bob !
> Without a doubt this is the most beautiful slingshot I've ever seen !!


I'm glad you like it Dan. Thanks!



alfshooter said:


> :wave: " Bravissímo " :wub:


Gracias Alf! Please check out your pm storage, it must be full, I cannot send any pm to you. Cheers!



NaturalACE said:


> Just dont know how you do it! Another amazing fork.


Me too. Great wood, luck and a lot of work and patience. Thanks!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok, just for a brief view of the raw fork before the fork was crafted. (and the final result)


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

What a piece of art! I think I won't pick up such a raw fork, but you've turned it into such a beautiful slingshot!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Simply too good.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

flicks said:


> What a piece of art! I think I won't pick up such a raw fork, but you've turned it into such a beautiful slingshot!


Well said flicks, a piece of art !!


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

Whenever I see the start for one of your forks Bob, I find I am looking for clues as to how you shift the natural, raw fork into a beutiful work of art. Thanks for posting the before shots.


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

Bob, you are the best!!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

am I dreaming!?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

flicks said:


> What a piece of art! I think I won't pick up such a raw fork, but you've turned it into such a beautiful slingshot!


Thanks Flick for your appreciation. 



MagicTorch100 said:


> Simply too good.


 :wub:



Mr.Teh said:


> flicks said:
> 
> 
> > What a piece of art! I think I won't pick up such a raw fork, but you've turned it into such a beautiful slingshot!
> ...


I just have to thank you mate!



NaturalACE said:


> Whenever I see the start for one of your forks Bob, I find I am looking for clues as to how you shift the natural, raw fork into a beutiful work of art. Thanks for posting the before shots.


Thanks to you.



NoForkHit said:


> Bob, you are the best!!


Wow! :wub:


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

jazz said:


> am I dreaming!?


Well, it was a waking dream while I was holding the fork.

Thanks!


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

Raw, intense, striking. Very nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2013)

Always the artist. Beautiful.


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

This proves that within every fork of a tree a slingshot resides...all that is required is someone with enough creativity to find it. Thanks for sharing my friend.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Withak said:


> Raw, intense, striking. Very nice work. :thumbsup:


Thanks for your feedback!



OldSpookASA said:


> Always the artist. Beautiful.


Thanks mate, I do appreciate. Cheers!



Spectre said:


> Gorgeous! :wub:


Wow! :bowdown:



tradspirit said:


> This proves that within every fork of a tree a slingshot resides...all that is required is someone with enough creativity to find it. Thanks for sharing my friend.


Yes, that's what I think. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

I like this impressive texture, and it looks very comfort


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Sharker said:


> I like this impressive texture, and it looks very comfort


Thanks! Yes, it is very comfortable and it has got a secure grip.


----------

